# Soldering power capacitor to ESC



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Sup guys,

I just bought a Novak power capacitor for my GM V12 esc. I was wondering where to solder the positive and negative ends? I know that the positive end has to go on +/+ motor battery tab........but do I solder the negative on the -battery, or the -motor?

Thanks for any help,


-Dustin


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It goes to the neg. on the battery.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

hankster said:


> It goes to the neg. on the battery.


On the solder tab on the esc 'labled battery', right?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Correct.


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool,

Thanx Hank!  :hat: :wave:


----------

